# Question about my new puppy



## SaraSTL (Mar 30, 2011)

Four days ago I got a Pitbull puppy, according to the people I got her from shes almost/about 5 months old. She HAS to weigh between 30 and 40 pounds already. And she has all of her big girl teeth, but they arent all the way in yet. My questions are 1 I feed Taste of the Wild Puppy how much is to much?
2 How much exersize is to much? ( we go to the park in the morning and I put her on a 40ft. lead to walk and sniff. Later we walk around 1 big block)
3 She sleeps ALOT, is that normal? ( she does get bursts of energy throughout the day) I think thats it for now, she hasnt had shots yet, but is going to the vet at the end of this month.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Well in the pics she looks chunky, so I would cut back on whatever you are feeding now, exercise sounds fine and puppies do sleep a lot, I would bring her in asap for shots if she doesn't have any though, any time you get a new dog you should be at the vet right off the bat IMO and if you are walking her around town and in parks she could easily pick up parvo or something.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats on your new pup, she looks like a real cutie! 

And, yeah, I'd get her to a vet as soon as too, just get those shots she needs to protect her. You have to get rabies my law anyway, so no point in pushing it.

You know, I don't think you are exercising her too much at all, in fact I think she could do with quite a bit more. At 4 months, my ACD was walking probably close to 4 miles a day, if not more. It wasn't forced exercise or hard running I should add as you have to be careful of their growing joints, but she'd get home not even tired. She was also swimming a lot everyday as well. If your pup was able to run round an acre or two of fields, she'd probably easily get that much exercise herself in a day, so walking her that far, isn't a big deal.
Good luck, hope everything goes well at the vets, you two have a lot of fun years ahead!


----------

